

Improve as a Programmer After Your First Online Course - rpbertp13
http://blog.udacity.com/2013/10/improve-as-programmer-after-your-first.html

======
esharef
I think this really applies to all online courses. It's great to take a
marketing course, but to really _become_ a marketer you're going to have to
learn how to learn on your own. Would be great for courses like Udacity to
explicitly build material into their curriculum that teaches you how to learn
on your own after the course is over.

~~~
mathattack
Very true. It takes projects to separate what's needed versus what's purely
academic. Projects also force you to learn what isn't taught, and to open the
hidden doors in the technologies that you're using.

Similar with your analogy - For a marketing position, I would rather hire an
English major with 2 years brand management experience at P&G than an MBA who
has never worked in Marketing.

~~~
esharef
I had read a lot of marketing books and watched videos. Then I tried making my
first Google Ad. I lost hundreds of dollars. Actually doing stuff is very
humbling because you realize how little you know.

~~~
mathattack
I highly value education, but nothing beats jumping into the mix.

